# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map of unusual material

## Tom

A map made of something other than paper: metal, leather, wood, glass, wax, ceramic, stone, corpses, ice, mosaic, fresco, fabric, wool, grass, and so on..

----------


## Tiana

This is a good suggestion though since many of us are digital I would say that it should just be a representation of an unusual material, not requiring traditional art, especially for the Corpse map... haha.

----------


## Tom

> This is a good suggestion though since many of us are digital I would say that it should just be a representation of an unusual material, not requiring traditional art, especially for the Corpse map... haha.


I took it for granted, sorry, hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## Arimel

I agree about it being a neat idea *positions himself well across the room  :Very Happy: *

----------


## ChickPea

> This is a good suggestion though since many of us are digital I would say that it should just be a representation of an unusual material, not requiring traditional art, especially for the Corpse map... haha.


Got to admit, I had a proper chuckle at this!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
For avoidance of doubt, the Guild does not condone desecration of the dead, grave robbing etc etc...  :Razz: 

I like the sound of the challenge, though not sure if it's one for me. I peaked at this sort of thing around age 7 with macaroni shapes and lentils. It's been all downhill since then...

----------


## Tom

Sapiento did a great "glass-like" map some time ago https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...rlet+king+hall

----------

